# Wanted female rats



## Carolineandbuttons (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking for one or two female rats I already have one her cage mate recently died and don't like her to be on her own she's only 6 months old and used to having friends.I'm in Warwickshire and can travel if not to far away from me


----------

